# Tag Heuer Carrera - Really Photogenic



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

Motivated by other users' pictures I tried a few snaps of watches in the snow myself today...

When I checked the results, for some peculiar reason the Carrera photos were so much better than the others.

Maybe the watch is just photogenic, lol 

These are completely unedited - just straight from the camera with no corrections or adjustments at all...


----------



## defendnola (Jan 20, 2013)

I really love the contrast between the dial and the snow. Great shots.


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Fantastic Shots! Love the Carrera design, love the contrast too!


----------

